# viper smart start



## xxmiaja (Jan 29, 2010)

is there anyone that can help me with my viper smart start system. i just had it installed and everything works perfect except my push notifications. if the alarm is triggered i will not get a notification but if i launch the viper app as soon as the app comes up the notification pops up ans i just hit ok and it will go away and where ther is the alerts icon it is there also like it should be with the date and time of the trigger. i have all of the oush and notifications turned on in my phone settings. can anybody help. i dont see the need for this if it will not alert me away from my car


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

xxmiaja said:


> is there anyone that can help me with my viper smart start system. i just had it installed and everything works perfect except my push notifications. if the alarm is triggered i will not get a notification but if i launch the viper app as soon as the app comes up the notification pops up ans i just hit ok and it will go away and where ther is the alerts icon it is there also like it should be with the date and time of the trigger. i have all of the oush and notifications turned on in my phone settings. can anybody help. i dont see the need for this if it will not alert me away from my car


 Go back to where you bought it from, or else call DEI/Viper in my signature for help.


----------

